# How to get rid of constipation and gas



## TheEncourager (Jan 1, 2004)

How to get rid of constipation and gasMy gastroenterologist, Dr. Khan, told me to do this to get rid of constipation.1.	Eat a high-fiber cereal like All-Bran. The goal is to eat at least 20 grams of fiber in the cereal. 1 cup of All-Bran yields 20 grams of fiber. There are other kinds of high-fiber cereals, but you usually have to eat 2 cups of cereal just to get the 20 grams of fiber.2.	Drink 64 ounces (8 cups) of water throughout the day. Try not to let a long time go without drinking water except when you are sleeping. 3.	Sit on the toilet in the morning for at least one hour. Do not strain. If you do not have a bowel movement that day, then wait for the next day.4.	If you get too many bowel movements or diarrhea, lower the amount of fiber you take, but do not lower how much water you drink. Still drink 64 ounces (8 cups) of water per day. 5.	It should take 90 days (3 months) of this diet done consistently everyday to get rid of the constipation. If after 90 days, you are still constipated, this diet may not work for you.Because I have read that this diet has caused other people to have painful bloating, start this diet on the weekend so that if it causes problems, the problems will possibly subside before you have to go to work Monday. It may even be better to not eat any fiber and just drink water and sit on the toilet for an hour in the morning for ninety days, then if you still are constipated to add the fiber. This is not an easy diet to follow. First off, the water causes me to go to the bathroom too frequently. So, during the weekdays, when I go to work, I do not drink as much water as I should. Also, water gives me gas (flatulence). The fiber also gives me gas (flatulence) which means I eat less fiber on the days I go to work.If too much fiber causes problems, you may want to increase the fiber slowly.Also, if you feel that you may need help with getting things out, you might try InnerClarity from www.thelifetree.com The makers of InnerClarity claim that after taking InnerClarity for awhile, you do not need it anymore. However, one warning about InnerClarity is that it can cause chronic diarrhea.Oxypowder also can help with constipation. You can get oxypowder at www.oxypowder.comYou can also learn more about how to get rid of constipation by reading this ebook at http://www.remedies-for-constipation.com/ How to get rid of the gasDr. Khan did not have any idea of how to get rid of the gas.So, this is what I am trying. I do not know which product I am using is working and which is a waste of money because I tried these around the same time.1.	I tried Oxypowder. You can get Oxypowder at www.oxypowder.com It is too early to tell if Oxypowder will help with my flatulence problem. The makers of Oxypowder state that it turns whatï¿½s in your intestines into a liquid or gas. I suggest taking 10 capsules of Oxypowder the night before a day you do not have to go to work because it sends you to the bathroom a lot. Also, the day after I take Oxypowder, I do not eat any solid food, just liquids.2.	I tried InnerClarity. You can get InnerClarity at www.thelifetree.com3.	I tried okra-pepsin-e3 which you can get from http://home.bluegrass.net/~jclark/small_intestine.htm Okra-pepsin-e3 has lactose in it.4.	I have tried colon hydrotherapy. I believe colon hydrotherapy has helped my flatulence problem. You can find a place to do colon hydrotherapy here http://www.i-act.org/ Click on referral list.5.	Take OmegaZyme before every meal. OmegaZyme is a multienzyme formula. OmegaZyme seemed to work much better for me than NuZymes. You can get OmegaZyme and Primal Defense from www.transformyourhealth.com 6.	I have tried probiotics or acidophilus. It helps to take acidophilus if you are also taking laxatives like InnerClarity and Oxypowder.Examples of probiotics or acidophilus you can use arer. Ohhiraï¿½s 12 Plus which you can get at www.buyprobiotics.com or http://www.healthybynatureshow.com/essential.shtm Natrenï¿½s Healthy Trinity at 1-877-962-8736.Advanced Probiotic Formula at 1-800-728-2288I take 1 capsule per day.Primal Defense at www.transformyourhealth.comI take 20 caplets per day.FloraSource at www.bestflora.comI take 4 capsules per day.Digestive Advantage IBS at www.rofay.com I have gone back on InnerClarity. So now, I take InnerClarity during the week and Oxypowder during the weekends. Some of you have decided to get rid of your flatulence problem with antibiotics. However, I read that yeast can also cause gas. So, if you want to use antibiotics, it may be wise to also use an antifungal product or probiotic just in case your gas is also caused by yeast. I have not tried antibiotics or an antifungal product to get rid of my flatulence problem. Herbal antibiotics are garlic extract, caprylic acid, yeast raider, golden root seal, Echinacea, cranberry supplement, Viracin. If you want an antifungal product, you can get it from www.transformyourhealth.com How to get rid of the smell of gasTry Under Ease at http://www.under-tec.com/index.php orTry the flatulence deodorizer at www.flat-d.comor Try Flatulence Filter at http://www.flatulence-filter.com/ or Try www. http://www.chemvironcarbon.com/ Read this http://www.food-health-fitness-vacations-s...aug02-meat.html Consider eating less meat.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow!! You surely do take a lot of stuff.how much do you spend monthly on all of this?


----------



## 16629 (Jun 7, 2005)

Okay, I have really, really horrible gas. I have tried almost everything & nothing works. I will feel a bubbly feeling in my belly and then flatulence! I hate it. Everyday is a nightmare... I have actually overheard people I work with say that I stink. I am excessively passing gas (rectally). I dont know what to do. I am kinda desperate at this point. I have a slow colon so I only go #2 about once a month. So, that may have something to do with it. I have been to 3 different doctors who look at me like I am insane for stressing out over such a "minor" problem. It is a HUGE problem to me and if they had to deal with it they would think so too!!!!! anyone got any idea's? Any comments are appreciated.


----------

